# 120-year-old glass negative of...



## limr (Oct 3, 2020)

...a cat, what else?? 

Photographer develops 120-year-old photo -- and of course it's an adorable cat


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2020)

Cool story (even tho I'm not a fan of cats)


----------



## snowbear (Oct 3, 2020)

Kitty is not surprised that photo of kitty is historic.


----------



## terri (Oct 6, 2020)

I love it!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 6, 2020)

Cool old photo.  I heard that a schnauzer took the photo


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 29, 2020)

Better subject than Calamity Jane's boudoir photos, I am sure


----------



## LWW (May 15, 2021)

snowbear said:


> Kitty is not surprised that photo of kitty is historic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffashman (May 16, 2021)

Fantastic! Why was the world so monochrome back then?


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Fantastic! Why was the world so monochrome back then?


----------



## jeffashman (May 16, 2021)

480sparky said:


> View attachment 244141


Love Calvin and Hobbes!


----------



## flyingPhoto (May 30, 2021)

notice in the following photo the momma cat and her little kitten have that big old dog in its place on the lawn?  bwaa haa haa


----------

